# Christian Louboutin Avedere Boots Replica, Under $100



## Marisol (Dec 13, 2007)

Remember this Christian Louboutin Avedere boots that Naomi Campbell wore while serving her sanitation duty in NYC? To this day Iâ€™m amazed at how she walked around inâ€™em. It caused such a frenzy among Christian Louboutin fans and boot lovers alike that even though itâ€™s just a prototype, Louboutin decided to manufacture it. Of course that news caused such a frenzy worldwide that it manifesetd a long waiting list. The Christian Louboutin Avedere would clean out your wallet with a price tag of $1,120. But guess what, just like the Christian Louboutin Fox Trot, an Avedere replica was born with a price tag of under $100. Find out where after the jump.

FlyJane created a Christian Louboutin Avedere Replica for $89 aptly calling it FRENZY. This Patent Leather Lace Front replica comes up to the knee while Avedere stops midcalf. Now I love boots and obviously sales and bargains but canâ€™t see myself wearing this while pushing a stroller or cluthching my daughter on my hips. Whewww. Nice though eh? Get it for yourself here.

Source


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 13, 2007)

I think I like the replica better! I would never be able to wear these, but I do like them a lot.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 13, 2007)

those look painful to walk in


----------



## -Liz- (Dec 13, 2007)

love loveee the replica!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 13, 2007)

dude! I love heels and I don't think I could walk comfortably in those.. and I frequently wear 5"+ heels to work all day...

they're totally not my style but I love replicas! thanks for posting M!


----------

